# The new Canon 70D info



## goodguy (Jun 28, 2013)

Found this picture and info on the net, if its correct then looks like Canon is at last moving away from its old butstill good 18MP sensor

Canon EOS 70D  Specifications


20.2mp CMOS Sensor
DIGIC 5+
19pt AF System (All Cross Type)
7fps
Built-in WiFi
3&#8243; Vari-Angle Touch Screen LCD
ISO 12,800 Maximum
Dual Pixel Cmos AF - 5x's Faster than  traditional CDAF
Full HD Video
HDR
Multiexposure Mode
LP-E6 Battery


From PentaxForums.com:  Canon 70D leaked - PentaxForums.com


----------



## _wtfproductions (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks badass i hope it comes out!! id buy that thing right away! i have been looking into getting the 7D but i dont like the non flip out screen! i have 2 60d and a T5i and they all have the flip out screen but i wish i had all the features the 7D had!!! like OMG


----------



## Tiller (Jun 28, 2013)

I can dig it.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## goodguy (Jun 29, 2013)

What I am mostly interested is to know how well the new sensor will do in low light and how will it compare to its direct competition the Nikon D7100.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 29, 2013)

Very interesting. I would have to look closely at this one to replace my T3i.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 29, 2013)

goodguy said:


> What I am mostly interested is to know how well the new sensor will do in low light and how will it compare to its direct competition the Nikon D7100.



That sums my opinion up perfectly.


----------



## JBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Depending on ISO performance and cost may be a awesome camera. IMO it has to be cheaper/same price and better ISO then the old 7d, otherwise its a flop.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 29, 2013)

JBrown said:


> Depending on ISO performance and cost may be a awesome camera. IMO it has to be cheaper/same price and better ISO then the old 7d, otherwise its a flop.



I doubt Canon will produce something that is as good as the 7D, I think it will leave the 7D in the dust.
If I am correct then I cant wait to see how good the 7D replacement will be.


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2013)

I approve of the shift to 20mp from 18! I was very worried Canon might have done a bigger jump and hopefully this means that they've had a chance to really work on the high ISO performance*! It sounds like a very good replacement for the 60D! I just hope that this also means we'll hear news of a Canon 7DMII or 8D or something as well. 




*it also means the file size won't be making a massive jump as well


----------



## JBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

goodguy said:


> JBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on ISO performance and cost may be a awesome camera. IMO it has to be cheaper/same price and better ISO then the old 7d, otherwise its a flop.
> ...



Considering the 7d is up for refresh it needs to leave the old one in the dust.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2013)

Hopefully it has a good buffer to go along with the 7FPS.


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Hopefully it has a good buffer to go along with the 7FPS.



If the buffer and processing in-camera is the same as the 7D chances are you'll likely get closer 6FPS on average


----------



## goodguy (Jun 29, 2013)

Overread said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully it has a good buffer to go along with the 7FPS.
> ...



Guys dont be greedy, the 70D isnt even out yet and you are already debating the performance of the replacement of the 7D.
Enjoy the moment


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > DarkShadow said:
> ...



Naw its the 70D rumour above that has the 7fps - however the new processing setup in the cameras means that often you only hit that for either a very short time or in ideal conditions and that thereafter the in-camera processing and other functions eats up the time so the actual average fps you can expect is a little lower. It's mostly a moot point and only tends to be the kind of thing people doing studies where they need or measure very specific performances/elements based off the fps will ever notice.


----------



## 6kimages (Jun 30, 2013)

so would it be safe to say this will trump the 7d for the sport shooter?

I currently have a t2i and planned to upgrade to the 7d as it is my understanding that with the better focus system, my keeper rate will rise considerably. I can't say I am unhappy with my t2i (other than it's at Canon service right now for repair).But it's time to move up .


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2013)

It's hard to say as yet, it might have a lot more cross type AF points, but it depends how advanced the controls on the AF are. As its a new sensor I'd expect it to beat the 7D in noise performance and likely dynamic range as well. The main area its unlikely to beat the 7D is in build quality of the camera body itself. 

That said chances are if this camera comes out a replacement of the 7D will also appear soon after or even at the same time.


----------



## 6kimages (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks , I didn't really think the 60d was worth the jump for me .The 50 d had the better build quality did it not (titanium body?)


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2013)

The 50D was the last of its line. The 60D Was not a direct upgrade from it, the only thing it shared with the 50D was the price slot in the market and the name; everything else was a different line. Canon basically took the market position and product position of the 50D and split it into two - a lower end, slightly cheaper and lower spec 60D and a higher end, higher priced and better spec 7D. It's expected that they'll continue those two lines so the 70D will be an upgrade from the 60D whilst whatever follows the 7D will replace it. 

Chances are 60D owners might not want to move to the 70D (typically the next body out doesn't make a big jump over the previous - you have to wait 2 generations of bodies generally before its worth it to jump to the next - or you move up the product line itself to the next level.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 30, 2013)

It is at least interesting that the sensor is changing. I wouldn't care if it was 18 or 20mp personally but canon have used the same one for a bit now so this could be a chance of improved image quality


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2013)

What will be interesting is if Canon start playing with removing the AA filter like Nikon have and relying on improved codes to avoid the moire effect instead of the filter - for Digital cameras I would count that as a major step forward since that AA filter does sap a significant amount of sharpness from shots that has to be digitally edited back in


----------



## jaomul (Jun 30, 2013)

There is some truth there for sure but in almost every side by side comparison I have seen between the d800 and d800e the reviewers stated only in very specific circumstances could they see a difference in detail, and even then it was small. I did wonder though on these cameras without the filter,  if you get dirt there are you cleaning the sensor directly (sorry I know its off topic)


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2013)

The AA filter is only one filter in the sensor structure and there are others present (eg the Infra red blocking filter that is replaced with a clear glass one if you have your camera IR modified). As a result you won't clean the sensor direct - in fact the structure and nature of the sensor likely means that there will always be at least 1 plate of clear glass in front of it.


----------



## Juga (Jul 2, 2013)

Overread said:


> I approve of the shift to 20mp from 18! I was very worried Canon might have done a bigger jump and hopefully this means that they've had a chance to really work on the high ISO performance*!



This is what I am hoping to see is a vast improvement on high ISO performance. The specs look like a huge jump from the 60 to the 70d.


----------



## iolair (Jul 2, 2013)

The 70D is now officially announced.

The 'killer feature' is a new sensor giving much improved autofocus in live view and video modes.  It also brings a fully articulated touch screen to the XXD line.

The downsides from my point of view are that it uses SD cards, not CF (predictably, as the 6D clearly showed this is where Canon are now), and that it's maintained the plastic body of the 60D, although weather sealing is better than the 60D's (although short of the 7D's).


----------



## jaomul (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope it is as good as the specs suggest. It gets back lens ma for 40 lenses also.  I have recently went to a few older models and would like one that is really good in low light so hopefully this will perform well here


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 2, 2013)

For the first time in four years I'm not disappointed in a Canon crop sensor release.  As mentioned, if it lives up to the specs it should be a pretty nice camera.  I don't know if it's the camera for me as I've been planning on upgrading to full frame for quite some time now, but money has been an issue.  Every time I get a bit saved for it something comes up.  Water heater craps out.  Need a new suit for a funeral.  Blah, blah, blah, you get the picture.  I've been shooting with my first body, a T1i, since 2009 and I'm beyond ready for an upgrade.  This could be relatively painless.  Can't wait for some reviews and testing.


----------



## 6kimages (Jul 2, 2013)

hmmm , well what to do , being mainly into shooting sports(shoot other things as well ) i wonder if i should look at this instead of the 7d? with hearing a new 7d is coming ,it will likey be priced a bit our of price bracket. so current 7d or this?

 I can live with out wifi and moveable lcd screen , video doesn't matter, #1 priority is more quality shots per event .


----------



## ronlane (Jul 2, 2013)

This should be interesting for a lot of people. I see this as the best crop sensor alternative upgrade for me but I have to decide if I want to go crop or ff. So the new cameras are on my radar right now, the 70D and the 6D. (Unless a new 7D comes out at 20mp+ and 6 fps+)


----------



## kami_sn (Jul 2, 2013)

ronlane said:


> This should be interesting for a lot of people. I see this as the best crop sensor alternative upgrade for me but I have to decide if I want to go crop or ff. So the new cameras are on my radar right now, the 70D and the 6D. (Unless a new 7D comes out at 20mp+ and 6 fps+)



100% agree, I am on the same boat too. both cameras have interesting features but I am thinking the 6D with new upcoming 24-70mm f/4L also will be an interesting package.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 2, 2013)

kami_sn said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > This should be interesting for a lot of people. I see this as the best crop sensor alternative upgrade for me but I have to decide if I want to go crop or ff. So the new cameras are on my radar right now, the 70D and the 6D. (Unless a new 7D comes out at 20mp+ and 6 fps+)
> ...



a 24-70L would be nice for either one of those bodies. I am starting to lean toward the 6D just to go full frame and have good low light performance.


----------



## kami_sn (Jul 2, 2013)

I think from the specs the 70D should also perform well in low light. One other thing that I liked about 70D was 19 focus points and the ability to group them, something that D7100 and D600 do. Well I can't make a decision yet...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2013)

This page from dPreview's 70D hands-on preview article has some good diagrams and illustrations showing how the new on-chip AF detection system that uses "split" photodiodes works. Canon EOS 70D Hands-on Preview: Digital Photography Review


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> This page from dPreview's 70D hands-on preview article has some good diagrams and illustrations showing how the new on-chip AF detection system that uses "split" photodiodes works. Canon EOS 70D Hands-on Preview: Digital Photography Review



so, correct me if i am not understanding the timey wimey sciencey stuff correctly. the dual pixel AF system is only in effect when in live view, or shooting video, NOT when using the viewfinder? is the AF improved when using the viewfinder from previous models?


----------



## CherylL (Jul 2, 2013)

Two videos on the camera by Focus Pulling

[video=vimeo;69522674]https://vimeo.com/69522674[/video]


----------



## CherylL (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=vimeo;69555581]https://vimeo.com/69555581[/video]


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > This page from dPreview's 70D hands-on preview article has some good diagrams and illustrations showing how the new on-chip AF detection system that uses "split" photodiodes works. Canon EOS 70D Hands-on Preview: Digital Photography Review
> ...



I read the dPreview article, and they said that when NOT in live view or not shooting video, that users would have to use the traditional, through-the-viewfinder-eyepiece, and would be focusing using the traditional, 19-point AF system.

I think this is however, a really nifty technical innovation Canon has managed to bring to market.


----------



## Juga (Jul 2, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > This page from dPreview's 70D hands-on preview article has some good diagrams and illustrations showing how the new on-chip AF detection system that uses "split" photodiodes works. Canon EOS 70D Hands-on Preview: Digital Photography Review
> ...



I got the same impression and I believe I heard in a video somewhere that it is only in live view. Either way it looks like a good step in the right direction for crop sensors at least.


----------



## jesseswll (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll still be getting the 60d soon. This is out of my price range sadly


----------



## grafxman (Jul 18, 2013)

Nearly every video I've ever shot with a DSLR I've wanted continuous focusing. I'm not sure that this face detection stuff will work so good with animals and variable distance panoramic videos though.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Jul 21, 2013)

Meh... Still like my 7D... OTOH, my 60D which I have been trying to sell has now become even more worthless....


----------

